# Spec Stage 1 Clutch set (SC171)



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The clutches you are looking will have no pedal effect or engagement changes


----------



## Boyce (Aug 27, 2015)

There is about a $100 difference between the Spec and KY, what is general consensus between the two?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have used spec with success however a ton of cobalt guys like the KY, Spec IMO overstates its abilities but both are better than stock .


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Some people have trouble with spec because they over-rate their clutches. Just go another stage up with spec and it'll last you a good long time.


----------



## Boyce (Aug 27, 2015)

Awesome, thanks guys


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Also, do yourself a favor and buy a tube of window weld and a calk gun. When you have the mounts out, go ahead and fill them with window weld. Trust me, you'll love it. Also, make sure you support the radiator, intercooler, and a/c condenser when you take the subframe down. I've already done this job once and I got sent the wrong clutch and I didn't have a lot of time so I had to put another stocker back in it. I'll be getting an aftermarket one soon and I'll probably go spec. If you don't have a lift, make sure you get a transmission jack. Harbor freight has one for 100$ that's good for people like me who are lacking a lift. Make sure you have two jacks and extra set of hands. Also, that transmission wants to fall off the engine. There are dowels, but, they don't work very well.


----------

